# Авиация > Матчасть >  ракета В-В Р-60

## beat2

вопрос к спецам

Р-60 ("м" и прочие модификации) наиболее универсальная ракета в наших ВВС (если считать колличество возможных носителей) - если с истребителями всё ясно - из оставшихся на вооружении её таскают МиГ-29 и 31, то вот с ударными машинами, на которых её предполагат использовать как оборанительное вооружение всё запутанней. Понятно что подвесить её можно на что угодно, но вопрос насколько это рельно практикуется и реально возможно? Например тренеруются ли лётчики на Су-25 и Су-24 в ведени оборонительных стрельб с данным видом вооружения? - хотя бы теоретически. Есть ли бомобрдировочных и штурмовых полках вобще эти ракеты? Используют ли например индусы их на МиГ-27, 21 и 23?

Как пишут во многих изданиях Р-60М может быть использована даже на Ми-24 - так ли это? 

ракета ещё в производстве?

----------


## Observer69

> вопрос к спецам
> 
> Р-60 ("м" и прочие модификации) наиболее универсальная ракета в наших ВВС (если считать колличество возможных носителей) - если с истребителями всё ясно - из оставшихся на вооружении её таскают МиГ-29 и 31, то вот с ударными машинами, на которых её предполагат использовать как оборанительное вооружение всё запутанней. Понятно что подвесить её можно на что угодно, но вопрос насколько это рельно практикуется и реально возможно? Например тренеруются ли лётчики на Су-25 и Су-24 в ведени оборонительных стрельб с данным видом вооружения? - хотя бы теоретически. Есть ли бомобрдировочных и штурмовых полках вобще эти ракеты? Используют ли например индусы их на МиГ-27, 21 и 23?
> 
> Как пишут во многих изданиях Р-60М может быть использована даже на Ми-24 - так ли это? 
> 
> ракета ещё в производстве?


От лётчиков соседнего полка, часто летавших на стрельбы на полигон в Красноводск, я слышал диаметрально противоположное.
Р-60 - совершенно бесполезный и бестолковый боеприпас, который не попадает в цель в совершенно идеальных и стерильных условиях...

----------


## beat2

да я и не писал что это улачная или "очень полезная" ракета - так что "диаметрально противоположного" мнения тут не может быть)))

а что за полк? - всмысле на чём летат?

----------


## An-Z

> Есть ли бомобрдировочных и штурмовых полках вобще эти ракеты?


Наверно ещё есть, сроки годности истекают..



> Как пишут во многих изданиях Р-60М может быть использована даже на Ми-24 - так ли это?


 Так, использовалась в Афганистане.

----------


## AC

> Так, использовалась в Афганистане.


По земле причем...  :Smile:

----------


## beat2

шутка? 

есть ли фото с подвеской Р-60 на Ми-24?

----------


## An-Z

Какие шутки, факт в общем то известный. В ближайшем номере "Авиации и Космонавтики" будут подробности.

----------


## AC

> Какие шутки, факт в общем то известный. В ближайшем номере "Авиации и Космонавтики" будут подробности.


Так уже вон в №5/2010 "АиК" написали -- в заметке про Торжок...  :Smile:

----------


## Chizh

> Какие шутки, факт в общем то известный. В ближайшем номере "Авиации и Космонавтики" будут подробности.


Это точно не шутка?
Я лично слышал про испытания Р-60 на Ми-24, но зачем их таскать в Афгане??

----------


## Redav

> Это точно не шутка?
> Я лично слышал про испытания Р-60 на Ми-24, но зачем их таскать в Афгане??


Кандагар однако...


Для перехвата малоскоростных целей.
http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=107

----------


## Redav

> ...
> Как пишут во многих изданиях Р-60М может быть использована даже на Ми-24 - так ли это? 
> ...


Было такое...

_Во второй половине 80-х гг. на Ми-24 отрабатывалось применение ракет Р-60 класса «воздух-воздух». Оснащение вертолетов необходимым оборудованием проводилось непосредственно в частях, в том числе и в 1038-м ЦПЛС (Туркестанский ВО). Здесь был проведен большой объем работ по изучению новых возможностей вертолета. Летчик выполнял прицеливание с помощью АСП-17В, доворачивая вертолет до момента захвата цели тепловыми головками самонаведения ракет. Учебные пуски по САБам проходили достаточно успешно. Однако отработка атак по вертолетам, оснащенным ЭВУ показала, что ГСН захватывают цель на расстоянии не более 600 м. Этот показатель для ЛА с поршневыми двигателями был еще хуже. Среднеазиатский климат добавлял свою специфику, так, при полете на малой высоте ГСН реагировали на нагретую солнцем до +60° подстилающую поверхность В целом в Советской Армии оснащение Ми-24 ракетами Р-60 широкого распространения не получило. Однако вертолеты нескольких эскадрилий, в том числе и в составе ГСВГ получили это оружие._  
http://vadimvswar.narod.ru/ALL_OUT/A...f/Mi24f003.htm

_После скандальных посадок лёгких самолётов М.Руста в Москве и Г.Шнайдера в Батуми несколько эскадрилий Ми-24, вооружённых ракетами Р-60, включили в состав ПВО._
http://www.airalania.ru/model/5/2/index.shtml

----------


## Вовчек

Перенес свои посты по Р-60 с другого форума.

В свое время Гос НИИАС провели исследование воздушных боев,эффективности РМД, пришли к одному выводу, что ракет класса РМД на истребителе должно быть не менее 4 в смешанном варианте вооружения РСД+РМД.
В начале 70-ых проходил испытания Миг-23. Он по замыслу военных должен был стать основным истребителем ВВС.
Но , Миг-23 имел 4 ПУ и в смешанном варианте вооружения можно было подвесить РМД только на две ПУ. Чтобы выполнить это требование, возникла идея создать малогабаритную ракету и при подвеске двух ракет их масса с пилоном, соответствовала массе ракеты Р-13М с пилоном.
Уменьшенная масса и габариты привели к уменьшению площади рулей и как следствие, необходимости установки дестабилизаторов для повышения эффективности рулевых поверхностей на больших углах атаки порядка 20гр, увеличения Су при уменьшенной площади рулей.
В ракете Мажик реализована аналогичная схема, "двойная утка", передние неподвижные поверхности ( дестабилизаторы) для стабилизации потока на рули, что позволяет им оставаться эффективными на углах порядка 20гр и более. 
Уменьшение массы ракеты произошло за счет уменьшения массы топлива.
По соотношению характеристик с AIM-9, R550 преимуществ Р-60(Р-60М) не имеет и даже по некоторым значительно уступает.
Spitfire прав, когда говорил о вероятности 0,5. Для типовых условий применения она лежит в этих пределах. Есть область большей вероятности, но вероятность попасть в нее мала.
Дальнейшее развитие концепция Р-60 не получила по вышеуказанным причинам.
1. Даже на дальностях 2-4км она уступала AIM-9L, Р550 Мажик
2. Да удалось несколько снизить систематические ошибки наведения по сравнению с Р-13, но малого веса боевая часть снижала эффективность существенно. Это была плата за принятую идею создать малогабаритную ракету. Кроме того, максимальная угловая скорость координатора поддерживалась до углов 30-35 гр, затем падала резко.
3. НА AIM-9G использовалось целеуказание от БРЛС и оптического прицела.
Фантомы использовали эту ракету с начала 70-ых в том числе во Вьетнаме.
Мы смогли реализовать режим целеуказания только с принятием МиГ-23МЛ, во второй половине 70-ых.
Зная о возможностях AIM-9G, у нас решили на Р-60 сделать тоже самое.
Приемущества Мажика и AIM-9L
1. Более мощная боевая часть Мажика и AIM-9L обеспечивала радиус поражения 5-6 метров. У Р-60 до 2-2,5м
2. Более высокая энерговооруженность, у р-60 она соответствует=57,
у Мажика =64, AIM-9L под70.
3 Ошибки пуска до 30гр,у Р-60 до 20.
4. Более высокая помехозащищенность AIM-9L за счет более узкого поля зрения и сужения поля зрения при захвате и сопровождении, что давало меньшие случайные ошибки при наведении. И соответственно СКО сумарное было меньше.
Вероятность поражения цели у Мажика и AIM-9L существенно выше.
1. В сети можно найти массу фильмов где показываются кадры попадания прямо в цель Мажиков и AIM-9L. Скажу больше, в 1979 году Французы провели практические стрельбы с Мираж F-1 и F-3 по мишеням маневрирующим с большими прегрузками на дистанциях от 1200м( по условиям безопасности) до 3,5км, запустив вообщей сложности 18 ракет, 16 ракет поразили свои цели, отмечался высокий процент прямых попаданий в цель, продемонстрировав эффективность около 90%.
2. Вероятность поражения определяется двумя величинами СКО (точность) и Радиусом поражения боевой части(эффективность).
СКО состоит из систематической и случайной составляющей. И зависит от выбора "навигационной постоянной", инерционности контура, даже времени полета ракеты. 
Систематическая составляющая зависит так же от маневра цели, а случайная от естественных и исскуственных помех.
Поле зрения меньше, меньше влияние естественных и исскуственных помех. Вероятность сопровождения цели выше. Соответственно и случайные ошибки меньше и сумарное СКО меньше. А сужение поля зрения после захвата это вообще неоспоримое приемущество. Тоже кстати было реализовано и на Стингере.
Так вот с учетом всех факторов уровень начала 70-ых позволял достичь Суммарного СКО порядка 2,2-2,5м это наименьшая величина. Меньше сделать было невозможно на тот период.
Смотрим далее, Мажик имела Nyрасп на крыло=35
AIM-9L имела Nyрасп на крыло= 30 в дальнейшем увеличили до 35
Р-60- имела Nyрасп на крыло= 30
И по угловым скоростям координатора 35 у всех и по углу отклонения координатора 45, 40, 45 гр( реально как я уже писал максимальная угловая скорость координатора поддерживалась до его углов отклонения 35гр потом падала) они скажем так близки.
По энерговооруженности Р-60 уступала.
По ошибкам пуска уступала.
Масса топлива для Р-60-11кг, Мажика-21кг, AIM-9L-под 30кг.
Естественно дальность будет у Р-60 меньше.
С учетом поражающих свойств БЧ и достигнутого СКО вероятность поражения у Р-60 была меньше.
Таким образом на дистанция 300м-4 км Р-60 преимуществ не имела.
Постановлением Правительства от21. 01. 70года
задавалось создание высокоманевренной ракеты с массой 30-35кг. Чтобы размещать их в количестве 4 штук на истребителях.
В результате получилась ракета с массой 44 кг. меньше сделать было не реально и это понимали, но все равно тему тянули.
Все делалось за счет сокращения массы топлива и боевой части.
Но СКО снизить существенно не получилось и не реально это было, на тот период времени. Отсюда имеем малую вероятность поражения цели.
Само развитие РМД идет по пути увеличения их маневренных возможностей, если посмотреть всю историю их развития. И границы зон возможных пусков рассширялись постепенно в том числе и по маневрирующим целям

----------


## Redav

> Перенес свои посты по Р-60 с другого форума.
> 
> В свое время Гос НИИАС ...


охо-хох...
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/r60.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/r60m.html

ах да http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/aim9.html
только вот же какая "залепуха", если сравнивать AIM-9 то уж лучше с этим... 
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k13.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k13a.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k13m.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k13m1.html
http://www.airwar.ru/weapon/avv/k13r.html

----------


## Вовчек

Вы тут я как понимаю, только ради спора. Ничего по существу сказать не можете.
Тогда могу порекомендовать учить матчасть.

----------


## Redav

> Вы тут я как понимаю, только ради спора.


Ваше понимание базируется на ложных предположениях.




> Ничего по существу сказать не можете.


По существу все сказано в инфе по указанным ссылкам. Сравнивать кинжал и шпагу, пистолет и винтовку, конечно можно, но смотря для чего и с какой позиции.




> Тогда могу порекомендовать учить матчасть.


Рекомендовать это Ваше право... С интересом почитаю ваше сравнение AIM-9 и К-13, но это уже наверно другая тема будет.

----------


## Вовчек

1.    Вы бы постеснялись приводить в качестве аргументов, ссылки низкого уровня .
Они представляют собой смесь исторических фактов, неправильной их интерпритации, рекламы, фантазий авторов, да и лукавства( мягко так выразимся).
Расчитаных прежде всего на неосведомленного читателя.
2.   В моем вчерашнем посте от 17:38  Вы лично с чем не согласны. Аргументируйте, а не прячьтесь за ссылки. 
3. А Вы сами возьмите и блесните знаниями. И сравните ракеты. 
А то все от других чего то требуете.

----------


## Redav

> 1. Вы бы постеснялись приводить в качестве аргументов, ссылки низкого уровня .
> Они представляют собой смесь исторических фактов, неправильной их интерпритации, рекламы, фантазий авторов, да и лукавства( мягко так выразимся).
> Расчитаных прежде всего на неосведомленного читателя.


У-у-у и это говорит человек утверждавший 


> Вы тут я как понимаю, только ради спора. Ничего по существу сказать не можете.


 :Eek:  Вам бы для начала тоже не мешает разобраться с фактами, собственной интерпритацией, проаргументировать недовольство ссылками, а уж потом заниматься наездами на airwar.ru где конечно же не все форево, но зато указаны первоисточники, а значит можно узнать "откуда ноги ростут"




> 2.   В моем вчерашнем посте от 17:38  Вы лично с чем не согласны. Аргументируйте, а не прячьтесь за ссылки.


Причем тут прятки. Вы собрали до кучи AIM-9, R550 и Р-60 (Р-60М). Вы сравниваете AIM-9G, AIM-9L, R550 с Р-60. Про главную "залепуху" Вам отписал. мне как неосведомленному читателю весьма странно читать такое сравнение потому как общеизвестен факт о том, что у нас по полученному AIM-9 создали аналог, копию получившую название К-13. амеры модернизировали свою ракету, мы свою. Вы про нашу позабыли и как посмотрю даже вспоминать не желаете.

Может мне аргументировать Ваше заявление



> В начале 70-ых проходил испытания Миг-23.


который прошел испытания и был принят на вооружение весной 1969 года. Так потом создавалась еще не одна модификация и все они проходили ГСИ.

Может мне как неосведомленому читателю почитать воспоминания неосведомленного Федосова где он пишет и про МиГ-23, и AIM-9, и многое другое?

Может мне дабы окончательно проникнуться почтением к практическим стрельбам с Мираж F-1 и F-3 по мишеням маневрирующим с большими прегрузками поискать в инете инфу о том какой ракетой Ми-24 сбил в воздушном бою самолет противника?

Не-а не буду, останусь неосведомленным читателем и не стану себе забивать голову всякими мелочами типа 



> 2. Да удалось несколько снизить систематические ошибки наведения по сравнению с Р-13, но малого веса боевая часть снижала эффективность существенно.


почему Вам не понравилась ракета Р-13 имевшая дальность пуска 600 км и при мощности заряда 1 Мт ее отклонение от цели в 1,5 км было вполне нормальным
(шютка  :Biggrin: , а то запишите меня в борцы с опЯчатками)




> 3. А Вы сами возьмите и блесните знаниями. И сравните ракеты.


Оно мне надо? 
beat2 задал вопросы ему ответили, со своей стороны тоже поучаствовал в предоставлении инфы новичку.
Тут появляетесь Вы и начинаете сравнивать непонятно что и с чем и зачем. Дал Вам ссылки, высказал свое мнение, а теперь еще и мне же сравнивать. Знаток то, Вы, а не Redav. Вам и карты в руки. :Wink:  




> А то все от других чего то требуете.


Ни от кого ни чего не требую, а нижайше и умоляюще прошу всезнающих снизойти до моих сирых, убогих, неправильных знаний и порадовать истинными фактами, поднять мой низкопавший образовательных уровень.

Искренне благодарен всем кто дает новую для меня инфу.

----------


## PPV

> ... который прошел испытания и был принят на вооружение весной 1969 года. Так потом создавалась еще не одна модификация и все они проходили ГСИ. ... .


Как-то плохо верится в то, что МиГ-23 "прошел испытания и был принят на вооружение весной 1969 года".
Насколько я знаю, к этому времени не был завершен даже заводской этап испытаний. Лишь. с 1970-го года начались Государственные по этапу "А" испытания МиГ-23С (с серийным оборудованием и вооружением от МиГ-21), а полностью они завершились лишь в 1972 году. На вооружение МиГ-23С не принимали.
ГСИ МиГ-23М завершились лишь в 1973 году, после чего эту машину приняли на вооружение...

----------


## Вовчек

Redav:
У Вас каша в голове из-за отсутствия знаний. 
Но в начале по существу вопроса.
Существует три класса ракет РМД, РСД, РБД.
Мы рассматриваем РМД.
К нему относятся Р-3С и Р, Р-13, Р-60, Р-73, AIM-9, R-550 и их модификации.
В своем классе они группируются по поколениям.
Р-60 и Р-60М, R-550 Мажик, AIM-9L относятся к 3 поколению.
Поэтому их и сравнивают. 
Обратимся к первой Вашей ссылке.
Там речь идет..." о аналогичной ракете R-550 Мажик"..  Все правильно, они относятся к одному классу и одному поколению.
2. Я не сравниваю ракету AIM-9G c Р-60. Вот, что я написал дословно:

..."НА AIM-9G использовалось целеуказание от БРЛС и оптического прицела.
Фантомы использовали эту ракету с начала 70-ых в том числе во Вьетнаме.
Мы смогли реализовать режим целеуказания только с принятием МиГ-23МЛ, во второй половине 70-ых.
Зная о возможностях AIM-9G, у нас решили на Р-60 сделать тоже самое."...
ВЫ ЧИТАЙТЕ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНЕЕ И ВОСПРИНИМАЙТЕ, ЧТО ВАМ ПИШУТ И НЕ ПЕРЕДЕРГИВАЙТЕ.
2.Ракета Р-3С относится к первому поколению, а Р-13 ко второму.
И с третьим поколением сравнивать их не корректно.
Теперь по поводу Ваших ссылок.
 В первой ссылке указано, что Р-60 на два года раньше принята на вооружение, чем Мажик.
ЭТО ЛУКАВСТВО. 
РАКЕТА МАЖИК , активная разработка, которой началась в апреле 1969 года, Вышла на заводские испытания в конце 1971 года. В 1974 году шла подготовка производства и выпущена небольшая партия ракет. Часть пошла на отстрел по мишеням строевыми летчиками в сентябре 74 года. А оставшиеся поступали в войска. В течении 75 года почти пятьсот ракет выпущено. 
Так что они одновременно  поступали в войска. 
И это при том, что ракета Мажик была совершеннее Р-60. И соответственно сложнее. 
Далее с Вашей перовй ссылки
..."В результате, к концу шестидесятых годов в США, СССР и Франции практически одновременно сформировалось представление о необходимости разработки малогабаритных ракет, специально предназначенных для применения в ближнем маневренном бою. От них не требовалась большая дальность пусков, что позволяло выполнить ракеты в малых массах и габаритах, разместив на борту носителя не два -четыре "изделия", а многократно больший ракетный боекомплект."

ВОТ О ЧЕМ Я ВО ВЧЕРАШНЕМ  ПОСТЕ, ВРЕМЯ 11:29, ГОВОРИЛ.

АВТОРЫ ССЫЛКИ ПОКАЗЫВАЮТ ПОЛНОЕ НЕЗНАНИЕ ХАРАКТЕРИСТИК РАКЕТЫ R-550 "МАЖИК" И СЛАБОЕ ВЛАДЕНИЕ ТЕМОЙ.
ЕЕ ДЛИНА 2,8 М
  ДИАМЕТР-0.157метра
Стартовый вес 89кг.
И эту ракету они называют малогабаритной ракетой. Сравните с  AIM-9L.
У авторов ссылки либо каша в голове, либо сознательно дурят малоосведомленного читателя.
Далее забывают сказать,что вес ракеты должен был быть 30-35 кг. Тогда и энерговооруженность больше была бы, дальность больше была. Но у ракеты массой 44 кг при знАчИтельно уменьшенном запасе топлива и массе боевой части характеристики упали. ПОЭТОМУ И ПОНАДОБИЛОСЬ ПРИТЯГИВАТЬ ЗА УШИ АРГУМЕНТЫ ТИПА ПРИВЕДЕННЫХ В ПЕРВОЙ ССЫЛКИ. 
..."Таким образом, как по зоне поражения, так и по возможности неоднократной атаки цели в тактическом отношении новые ракеты были ближе не к своим предшественницам, а к традиционному пушечному вооружению."....

Еще перл из первой ссылки.
Максимальная перегрузка ракеты-47 ед. 
Но забывают сказать, что эта перегрузка в развале крыла. Важное практическое значение имеет перегрузка на крыло. Так как управление происходит по схеме "+" а не "X". А эта перегрузка меньше. На сколько, надеюсь найдете сами? 

Опять подобная аргументация расчитана на малознающего читателя.
бРАТЬ В КАЧЕСТВЕ АРГУМЕНТОВ ПОДОБНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ ПРОСТО НЕКОРРЕКТНО.
И в заключении:
- Вы сюдя по всему имете смутное представление что означает пройти ГСИ и термин принят на вооружение. Разберитесь. 
А то в своих ответах показываете полную не компетентность.
 И ЕЩЕ РАЗ ПРОШУ НЕ ПЕРЕДЕРГИВАЙТЕ. Я НЕ НАЕЗЖАЮ НА ФОРУМ.
 ЭТО ВЫ КАК РЕБЕНОК СРАЗУ НАЧИНАЕТЕ ПРЯТАТЬСЯ ЗА СПИНУ БОЛЬШОГО ДЯДИ.
Я ВАМ СОВЕТУЮ НЕ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ССЫЛОК НИЗКОГО УРОВНЯ. РАЗОБРАТЬСЯ ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО ВОПРОСЕ.   

P.S.     
-Вы хватаете то, что на поверхности и не роете в глубь. 
-Отсутствие знаний Вы прикрываете ссылками. Причем не утруждаете себя в перекрестной проверке фактов приводимых в той или иной ссылке. 
Что я могу в заключении Вам сказать.? 
Вы демагог батенька. И Я не первый на этом форуме говорю Вам об этом.
Наверно следует задуматься.

----------


## Nazar

> На вооружение МиГ-23С не принимали.


Как это не принимали, они же первые вроде в Липецк попали, потом в Белорусию, а оттуда в ЧВВАУЛ.
Или я не прав? :Confused:

----------


## Вовчек

В Шаталово 32 ГИАП, стал поучать первые МиГ-23С так называемой "нулевой серии" в середине 70 года. Эта была небольшая партия самолетов предназначенных для испытаний. Но решением Кутахова их передали в полк. Фактически пилоты принимали участие в испытаниях.
Весной 72 полк получил МиГ-23М
Цена решений Кутахова. За два года 5 погибших летчиков ( все фактически за один год с января 72 по февраль 73) и 7 катапультировавшихся.

МиГ-23С поступили в Чернигов в 1976 году.

----------


## Вовчек

По результатам заводских испытаний опытной машины 23-11/1, БЫЛО ПРИНЯТО РЕШЕНИЕ ПЕРЕДАТЬ ПАРТИЮ ПРЕДНАЗНАЧЕННЫХ ДЛЯ ИСПЫТАНИЙ МАШИН В ПОЛК.
МиГ-23С, ГСИ так и не прошел в полном объеме. Из-за недостатков и как следствие несоответствия требованиямТТЗ.

----------


## An-Z

Коллеги, давайтека ближе к теме...

----------


## Nazar

> Коллеги, давайтека ближе к теме...


Андрей, прошу прощения.




> В Шаталово 32 ГИАП, стал поучать первые МиГ-23С так называемой "нулевой серии" в середине 70 года. Эта была небольшая партия самолетов предназначенных для испытаний. Но решением Кутахова их передали в полк. Фактически пилоты принимали участие в испытаниях.
> Весной 72 полк получил МиГ-23М
> Цена решений Кутахова. За два года 5 погибших летчиков ( все фактически за один год с января 72 по февраль 73) и 7 катапультировавшихся.
> 
> МиГ-23С поступили в Чернигов в 1976 году.


Первые серийные МиГ-23С с "восьмитонниками" - ТРДФ Р-27Ф-300 - получил Липецкий ЦБП и ПЛС. Следующей партией МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось, откуда в 1977-78 гг. все самолеты этого типа передали Черниговскому ВВАУЛ.

----------


## Fighter

> От лётчиков соседнего полка, часто летавших на стрельбы на полигон в Красноводск, я слышал диаметрально противоположное.
> Р-60 - совершенно бесполезный и бестолковый боеприпас, который не попадает в цель в совершенно идеальных и стерильных условиях...


Вам бы еще поспрашивать у пенсионеров Красноводска про ракеты РС-2ус и Р-58. Ракета Р-60 в 70-х стала единственной ракетой маневренного воздушного боя. До нее  у Р-3С  перегрузка носителя ограничивалась 2, а при перегрузке цели более 3,5 зона пуска вообще не существовала. 
Р-60 стала прорывом в УРМД для маневренного боя, впервые зона стрельбы при маневре цели на атакующий истребитель деформиловалась в сторону атакующего. Легкая ракета, небольшая БЧ, вполне понятно снижение эффективности против больших целей. Но против истребителей отличное для своего времени оружие! Завалил в Марах Ла-17 в первом пуске, у летчиков полка  не было ни одного промаха на пять мишеней причем условия были в половине случаев - перегрузка истребителя при пуске не менее 4. Потом эта ракета послужила основой для разработки лучшей в мире УРМД Р-73.

----------


## Fighter

> Андрей, прошу прощения.
> 
> 
> Первые серийные МиГ-23С с "восьмитонниками" - ТРДФ Р-27Ф-300 - получил Липецкий ЦБП и ПЛС. Следующей партией МиГ-23С с ТРДФ Р-27Ф2-300 "нулевой серии", имевших увеличенную тягу (6900/10200 кгс), был оснащен полк ВВС Белорусского военного округа, дислоцированный в районе станции Рось, откуда в 1977-78 гг. все самолеты этого типа передали Черниговскому ВВАУЛ.


Из Роси (968 иап, 95 иад) МиГ-23с убрали в 83 г, когда полк стал переучиваться на МиГ-29. У меня там служил однокашник по Качинскому ущилищу А.Семененко. На этих самолетах был запрещен вертикальный пилотаж, перегрузка была ограничена 4. В 82 г. проводились дивизионные учения, в которых в боях принимали участие группы 927 (МиГ-21 бис, Береза) и 968 иап. У нас в плане боя были вертикальные размыкания и маневры, которые на МиГ-23с были запрещены. Исход боев был заранее предопределен!

----------


## Вовчек

Уважаемый Наzar:

1. я лично знаком еще с середины 80 годов  подполковником Колотухиным В.Г.
В конце 60-ых начале 70-ых он был летчиком 32ГИАП.
32 ГИАП получил свои первые МиГ-23С нулевой серии в июне 70 года..
2 июля 1970 года первыми вылетели в Шаталово самостоятельно командир полка Бобров, за ним Кондрашов и Монахов. 
К концу 70-го года все летчики полка вылетели самостоятельно на МиГ-23С.

Информация про Рось впервые шла от Ильина в его книжках.
Но Ильин информацией по 32ГИАП на тот момент времени не обладал.

----------


## Observer69

> Вам бы еще поспрашивать у пенсионеров Красноводска про ракеты РС-2ус и Р-58. Ракета Р-60 в 70-х стала единственной ракетой маневренного воздушного боя. До нее  у Р-3С  перегрузка носителя ограничивалась 2, а при перегрузке цели более 3,5 зона пуска вообще не существовала. 
> Р-60 стала прорывом в УРМД для маневренного боя, впервые зона стрельбы при маневре цели на атакующий истребитель деформиловалась в сторону атакующего. Легкая ракета, небольшая БЧ, вполне понятно снижение эффективности против больших целей. Но против истребителей отличное для своего времени оружие! Завалил в Марах Ла-17 в первом пуске, у летчиков полка  не было ни одного промаха на пять мишеней причем условия были в половине случаев - перегрузка истребителя при пуске не менее 4. Потом эта ракета послужила основой для разработки лучшей в мире УРМД Р-73.


Как раз про это мне МНОГО раз рассказывал зам. командира полка, который летал в "контрольной" паре для ликвидации мишени, после "молодняка". По его словам куча промахов для Р-60 была делом обычным. Что она не попадала даже при стрельбе в ЗПС в пределах прямой видимости. По его мнению гораздо лучше было бы, если бы на Миг23 добавили снарядов в пушку, чем бесполезный "пшик Р-60" (его цитата).
Сам я не лётчик. Сам не стрелял. Но мнение (на службе, а не в пивной) такое слышал.

----------


## Observer69

> Уважаемый Наzar:
> Информация про Рось впервые шла от Ильина в его книжках.
> Но Ильин информацией по 32ГИАП на тот момент времени не обладал.


Никогда не слышал ни про какого Ильина, ни про книжки Ильина. 
Однако в начале 80-х много был наслышан про лидерный полк (Россь) и про ужасы изделия 2, у которого постоянно отламывались крылья.
Примерно в 82 году, я видел одну из этих машин (уже давно списанную к этому времени). На ней в корне НЧК была установлена аппаратура "Дельта", чего я больше никогда не видел ни на каких МиГ-23. РЛС там тоже стояла какая-то допотопная - изделие 10. Тоже нигде больше не видел. Этажерка закабинного отсека вытаскивалась подъёмным краном (!).

----------


## Вовчек

Уважаемый Fighter
Хотелось уточнить только ряд моментов:
1.а.   Смещение ЗВП внутрь разворота характерно для перегрузок цели до 4-6 ед и ракет с располагаемой перегрузкой на крыло от15 и выше. Это второе поколение ракет и соответственно и для третьего поколения ракет с перегрузкой на крыло  30 и более ед.
б.   При перегрузках цели свыше5- 6 ед, ЗВП изменяется для ракет 2 поколения и третьего поколения по разному.
Для третьего поколения уже во внешнюю сторону ЗВП смещается.
Эти свойства присущи всем ракетам третьего поколения, а не только Р-60.
2. По поводу примеров.
Можно так же привести примеры стрельб  полков по Ла-17M. Но с диаметрально противоположными результатами.
Вообще по отчетам из Маров картина другая вырисовывается.
3. Самое главное мне приходилось скажем так общаться, с сирийскими летчиками воевавшими в 82 году. Не вдаваясь в подробности, скажу у них предпочтение к Р-13М было.
4.  Да был проект на базе Р-60. Но его потом полностью и очень глубоко переработали. По эффективности, проект на базе Р-60 оказался слабым.

----------


## Вовчек

Всегда со временем познаешь что то новое. До этого момента Вы знали про Рось. Сейчас про полк из Шаталово летавшем на МиГ-23С уже в 70-ом году.
Это нормальный процесс.

----------


## Fighter

> Как раз про это мне МНОГО раз рассказывал зам. командира полка, который летал в "контрольной" паре для ликвидации мишени, после "молодняка". По его словам куча промахов для Р-60 была делом обычным. Что она не попадала даже при стрельбе в ЗПС в пределах прямой видимости. По его мнению гораздо лучше было бы, если бы на Миг23 добавили снарядов в пушку, чем бесполезный "пшик Р-60" (его цитата).
> Сам я не лётчик. Сам не стрелял. Но мнение (на службе, а не в пивной) такое слышал.


А как еще пускать Р-60, если не в ЗПС и при визуальной видимости цели?! Если в ППС по РП, на дальности 10, да еще и в облаках, то результат понятен. Ну а насчет снарядов к пушке, это просто глупость, в реальном бою Вы и имеющиеся 200 не выстрелите, не говоря о том, вероятность 02-03 не получите даже при 500 снарядах.

----------


## Observer69

> Всегда со временем познаешь что то новое. До этого момента Вы знали про Рось. Сейчас про полк из Шаталово летавшем на МиГ-23С уже в 70-ом году.
> Это нормальный процесс.


Это не вяжется с тем, что полк в Росси был лидерным для 23х и для 29х

----------


## PPV

> Как это не принимали, они же первые вроде в Липецк попали, потом в Белорусию, а оттуда в ЧВВАУЛ.
> Или я не прав?


Nazar, принятие на вооружение - это чисто организационный момент, который означает, что некий объект военной техники по результатам проведенных госиспытаний, их выдержал, и  специальным правительственным документом признается годным для постановки на вооружение. На основании этого правительственного документа МО выпускает свой собственный ведомственный приказ о принятии на вооружение. Однако, эксплуатация техники в войсках вполне возможна и без принятия ее на вооружение, таких фактов тоже было "вагон и маленькая тележка". Пример - истребитель Су-7 (не путать с ИБ Су-7Б), или целая куча модификаций ФБ Як-28. Ни тот, ни другой на вооружение приняты так и не были, и пребывали в этом состоянии до самого конца своей летной карьеры...
Так было в данном случае и с МиГ-23С. Согласно указанию ГК ВВС, эксплуатация этой машины в строю началась еще до завершения ГСИ. Это была нормальная практика, расчет шел на ускорение освоения и последующее устранение выявленных недостатков. Однако ГСИ шли, недостатки множились и не устранялись без существенной переделки машины. Результатом стало прекращение серии 23С и переход к новой модификации - 23М, которая, наконец-то, смогла благополучно пройти ГСИ, и ее приняли на вооружение.

----------


## AndyK

Я бы еще как самый известный пример привел Су-25 :-) Эксплуатируется в войсках с 81 года, а официально на вооружение принят только в 87 году.

----------


## Igor_k

Это с сайта Тома Купера,но,в основном,я думаю,верить можно
: Sun Jul 20, 2003 8:35 am    Post subject: R-60/AA-8 APHID (All versions)   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sammie 
Commodore 

Joined: Mar 01, 2002 
Posts: 395 
From: The Netherlands 
Posted: 2002-03-22 07:24 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I was reading latest air internationa, in it was a article about the Finnish AF. It showed an BAe Hawk with an R-60 missiles. 

Now I was wondering why they still used such an missiles, it is old, soviet era, and not very effective. 

While searching in this forum I couldn't find an topic about the R-60, or is it hidden somewhere? 

So why not start a discussion about it. And I have a question, the Indonesian Af has got R-60's to I geuss and Hawks, do they also use them in this combination... 

**************************************************  *********** 

Keshel 
Charter Member 

Joined: Mar 01, 2002 
Posts: 1063 
From: Poland 
Posted: 2002-03-23 08:03 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I wouldn't say it's crap. It isn't up to current standards (R-73, Python 4, or even AIM-9M) but it's usefull for strike and CAS aircraft cause it doesn't weigth much and can be carried without limiting payload. 

This is an interesting missile and I'm suprised that there wasn't any threads about it. 

**************************************************  *********** 

RistoJ 
Charter Member 

Joined: Mar 11, 2002 
Posts: 10 
From: Finland 
Posted: 2002-03-26 04:31 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
I think the Finnish AF is slowly phasing this missile out while not planning serious use for the Hawks in the war-time anymore. Hawks were to be used for point-defence, light recon and other such duties in the time of war while Drakens and MiG-21s were the main fighters. Now that we have F-18C/Ds, Hawks are only used for training. Not that they would've been much use anyway, but they might have been useful for helo-hunting and maybe in some rare situations against attack aircraft. For this the R-60 was a suitable missile especially for those Hawk Mk.51s we have. It probably was very cheap compared to even AIM-9Js we had for our Drakens and better for this role than Atolls and Advanced Atolls we had for our MiGs before R-60s. 

It's definitely not a bad missile, but being quite old and very small leads to lesser capability than say R-73 or AIM-9L. It was useful for small fighters like MiG-21 and it has been used succesfully in combat. Of course it hasn't been any world-beater ever though. 

**************************************************  *********** 

Tom 
ACIG Team 

Joined: Jan 20, 2002 
Posts: 4348 
From: Vienna, Austria 
Posted: 2002-03-26 05:04 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Lajes will certainly be able to tell us much more about the R-60, but if I'm to ask, this is one of not so many exSoviet weapon of confirmed quality. 

Last year, Hungarian AF trained firing almost ten-years old R-60s (not maintained since their delivery; some 25 or so rounds were fired during the training in Poland), and over 90% functioned flawlessly. 

Hawk with R-60? 
I'd say an excellent combination for training pilots, or even for point-defence. 

Are there any details about the work needed to make the R-60 compatible with the Hawk? 

**************************************************  *********** 

anaconda 
Contributor 

Joined: Mar 05, 2002 
Posts: 991 Posted: 2002-03-26 12:14 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Is this missile very effective? It has a small war head that would make difficult to knock out a large aircraft. I think its a good choice for helo hunting though. Was it ever mounted on the mi-24 hind? 

Back to top       


ACIG Data-Base
Site Admin


Joined: 03 Jul 2003
Posts: 2483

 Posted: Sun Jul 20, 2003 8:38 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keshel 
Charter Member 

Joined: Mar 01, 2002 
Posts: 1063 
From: Poland 
Posted: 2002-03-26 14:50 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
All kind of modifications were tried out on the mi-24. It's a good chance that some included R-60s for self defence 

**************************************************  *********** 

Tom 
ACIG Team 

Joined: Jan 20, 2002 
Posts: 4348 
From: Vienna, Austria 
Posted: 2002-03-27 09:12 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
As a matter of fact, Anaconda, exactly the point with the Mi-24s being modified with the R-60 for air-to-air role, and not with AT-6 is one of the strongest arguments against the claim by the Iraqis and exSoviets, that one of the Iraqi Mi-24s (which were never delivered, BTW; Iraqis only used the Mi-25s) shot down an Iranian F-4D. 

In fact, after the Mathias Rust affair, many Mi-24s stationed in Russia were equipped for the carriage of the R-60. 

In total, the R-60 was an excellent helo-killer: almost all the exSoviet kills against Iranian helicopters were obviously scored with it, and also many Iraqi kills against the same opponents. 

Newest rumours say that even the Pakistani Atlantique, intercepted and shot down by two IAF MiG-21s, two years agao, was also shot down by R-60s - and not R.550s as believed so far. 

**************************************************  *********** 

Juan Sosa 
Contributor 

Joined: Mar 01, 2002 
Posts: 165 
From: Venezuela( Now in Daytona Beach, FL) 
Posted: 2002-03-27 11:49 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
R-60 also gave the SAAF a quite nasty intruduction to all-aspect WVR when two Mirage F.1CZ tried to intercept two MiG-23s. The Angolan fighters turned into the Mirages and fired one R-60. This missile hit and damaged one of the CZs. 

**************************************************  *********** 

PhantomII 
Charter Member 

Joined: Mar 07, 2002 
Posts: 548 
From: United States 
Posted: 2002-03-27 18:10 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Actually the R-60 was later updated to a standard more comparable to the AIM-9L/M. This version is known as R-60M. The R-60 can be carried on the MiG-21, MiG-23, MiG-25, MiG-27, MiG-29, Su-27, Mi-24, and I believe the Ka-50.
_________________
ACIG Team 

Back to top       


ACIG Data-Base
Site Admin


Joined: 03 Jul 2003
Posts: 2483

 Posted: Sun Jul 20, 2003 8:42 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RistoJ 
Charter Member 

Joined: Mar 11, 2002 
Posts: 10 
From: Finland 
Posted: 2002-03-28 02:11 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

I found a picture of FAF Hawk Mk 51 with CATM R-60. 



It's from the excellent Fighter Tactics Academy web-site, whose web-master is FAF Hornet pilot. The main page is at http://www.sci.fi/~fta/ and it has huge amount of pictures and info of different things. Of course the main focus is on FAF and it's history and aircraft, but it's all in English. 

Oh, with some more search I found these pictures of FAF Hawks with different IR AAMs. From what I have heard, Hawks didn't require any serious mods to accept R-60s. Actually there was some talk few years back of equipping Hawks with R-73s! Nothing came of it and I don't think it would've been very cost efficient. 







These pictures are from FAF web-page. 



**************************************************  *********** 

Slick 
Contributor 

Joined: Mar 03, 2002 
Posts: 310 Posted: 2002-03-28 21:27 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Actually "aircraft knocker" is piece of depleted uranium in it. 

**************************************************  *********** 

Tom 
ACIG Team 

Joined: Jan 20, 2002 
Posts: 4348 
From: Vienna, Austria 
Posted: 2002-03-29 03:18 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Exactly that is the reason why do I believe more and more, that in the case of the SAAF Mirage F.1AZ hit by Angolan MiG-23MLs in late summer 1987, the R-23 was used, and not the R-60: 

- the missile, launched from the forward hemisphere, exploded while passing by the plane which was almost as supersonic speed. 

The R-60 would not explode... 

What I mean is that the R-60 has a DU "warhead". I'm not sure it is to destroy the target by the mean of explosion - but that it might rather need a direct hit in order to deliver the decisive blow. 

I'm not sure about this, however, but if this is indeed the case, then it was not a R-60 that was used against SAAF Mirages on that occassion. 

**************************************************  *********** 

Tom 
ACIG Team 

Joined: Jan 20, 2002 
Posts: 4348 
From: Vienna, Austria 
Posted: 2002-04-16 18:48 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Aha, 
I apparently managed to find out that about the warhead of the R-60 finally. 

It should have a 3.5kg warhead which probably contains around 1kg of high explosive, plus the depleted uranium fragmenation casing. Now the casing is pretty heavy for its size, but this kind of a warhead makes its explosive weight to mass ratio very small. 

So, it does explode, but I think I'm still right that it has to hit the target into the cockpit or the intake for a kill. 

Of course, one could say that the warhead of the FIM-92A Stinger is certainly five or six times smaller, yet it downed many large and multi-engined aircraft too, but that warhead is of a completely different construction...

Last edited by ACIG Data-Base on Wed Jul 30, 2003 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total 

Back to top       


troung
*Air Staff* ACIG


Joined: 06 Jul 2003
Posts: 10879
Location: Somewhere in CE-VA
 Posted: Mon Jul 21, 2003 6:54 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How efftitcve were the R-60/M/MK in combat with Iran? 

To me the missile looks pretty small so I wonder how lethal it could be on a F-4D/E/RF or F-14A. 

Back to top       


Lajes
Honourable Member


Joined: 03 Jul 2003
Posts: 354
Location: Hungary
 Posted: Wed Jul 23, 2003 2:56 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

About the R-60MK (not the R-60 or R-60M versions!!!!!) DU warhead: 

The high impact energy of the DU fragments are important, in the same way as DU projectiles. 

However, the Soviet process of uranium enrichment (of which DU is a byproduct, containing mostly U 238) was not so good, so a lot of isotophes of uranium 235 remained in the DU, resulting intense radiation. The storage area therefore was restricted for 15 minutes staying. 

The Hungarian AF got a few dozen of them (R-60MK) in 1993 with the MiG-29s, but because of the storage restrictions used up all during the first shooting in Poland. Later firings involved the older R-60M versions of which quite number were available purchased during the WP years in the 80s. 

Beside the DU warhead, R-60MK used electrothermic (Peltier-principle) cooling of it's Komar seeker, increasing acquisition ranges, and improving FQ capabilities. 


Lajes 

Back to top       


Tom
*Editor* ACIG Journal


Joined: 30 Jun 2003
Posts: 12357
Location: Vienna, Austria
 Posted: Wed Jul 23, 2003 10:52 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

troung wrote: 
How efftitcve were the R-60/M/MK in combat with Iran? 

To me the missile looks pretty small so I wonder how lethal it could be on a F-4D/E/RF or F-14A. 


This remains unclear: the Iraqis begged for R-60s for most of the war, indicating that they haven't got any, or only very late, or only very few (probably for use on MiG-25s initially, then more with the first six MiG-29s, which started arriving in 1987). 

But, in general, most of the available SRAMs proved insufficient to shot down a plane like F-4 or F-14: cases are known where a Phantom survived three or four R-13s and/or R.550s exploding nearby, or an F-14 going down only after five or six direct and indirect hits by Super 530s and R.550s. MiG-25s proved also survivable: at least two survived the blast of AIM-54s detonating nearby for sufficient time to fly over the Iraqi border and crash there, and one even survived one of the fins being clipped away by the Phoenix that failed to detonate (that Foxbat then crashed during the attempted emergency landing): this happened pretty often, but the usual result of such hit against any other MiG or Sukhoi in Iraqi arsenal was disintegration of the aircraft. 

Considering this, I'd say the R-60 would have not much chance against specific targets, except hitting the pilot into the heart (or the target in the central fuel tank). 
_________________
Tom Cooper 
Editor, ACIG.org 

Back to top         


Jussi Saari
Airman


Joined: 14 Jul 2003
Posts: 14
Location: Lappeenranta, Finland
 Posted: Thu Jul 24, 2003 8:53 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sounds rather strange, IMHO. 

Tom, how trustworthy do you rate your sources and for the most part, do you have more evidence than their word for it that aircraft frequently survived 3 or more hits? This seems to be quite strange especially considering the totally different results from Vietnam where any K-13 hits usually destroyed whatever targets they hit (including F-4s), either immediately or going down shortly after the hit. The number of aircraft that took a K-13 and survived even long enough for the crew to eject over friendly territory were quite a small fraction indeed... also comparing the results to Desert Storm, IR-homing SAMs destroyed even A-10s about 30-50% of the time they were hit... 

Only two explanations I could think of for totally different results: one is more proximity detonations due to different tools and nature of the air war (expanded engagement envelope of R-13M/M1 resulting in less favourable intercept geometries and possibly more hits as a result of dogfights rather than surprise rear-aspect GCI attacks). But even then one would expect aircraft often not going down from a single hit and maybe surviving a second AAM/SAM every now and then but not 4, 5 or 6 hits. 

The other possibility that comes to mind is that some people are simply telling war stories and exaggerating... 

Back to top       


Leszek
Correspondent


Joined: 05 Jul 2003
Posts: 367
Location: Poland
 Posted: Thu Jul 24, 2003 11:37 am    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Even if an aircraft survives a missile hit, it will be more often than not disabled from combat. I prefer to hit and wound my target with an R-60 than to miss it with an R-3/13.
_________________
Your friendly moderator 

Back to top       


Tom
*Editor* ACIG Journal


Joined: 30 Jun 2003
Posts: 12357
Location: Vienna, Austria
 Posted: Sun Aug 03, 2003 6:02 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jussi Saari wrote: 
Sounds rather strange, IMHO. 

Tom, how trustworthy do you rate your sources and for the most part, do you have more evidence than their word for it that aircraft frequently survived 3 or more hits? 

The leading Iranian "ace", (then) Maj. Jalal Zandi's F-14 was hit or damaged by at least three - but probably four or five - R.550s and Super 530F-1s during his last combat (in which he shot down two Mirages) before he managed to disengage: the plane crashed only while Zandi was flying it back to Bushehr, several minutes - and well over 100km - after the battle. 

Given that he was known as a brazen, but excellent officer, open and direct in communication with his superiors, and top pilot, that he never had even a slightest chance for getting promoted during the war but was instead imprisoned by the regime at least three times between 1980 and 1988, that most of his nine confirmed and three probable kills were never officially credited to him (actually, they were discredited by the regime, removed from his log-books, and instead credited to different IRGC units, which were never even near the area) etc., etc., Zandi really had many reasons to lie and exaggerate about his feats.... 

Quote: 
This seems to be quite strange especially considering the totally different results from Vietnam where any K-13 hits usually destroyed whatever targets they hit (including F-4s), either immediately or going down shortly after the hit. The number of aircraft that took a K-13 and survived even long enough for the crew to eject over friendly territory were quite a small fraction indeed... also comparing the results to Desert Storm, IR-homing SAMs destroyed even A-10s about 30-50% of the time they were hit... 

That's all very nice. I can foremost talk about what was going on during the IPGW, however. Here the excerpt from the book "Iran-Iraq War in the Air, 1980-1988", p.220, Chapter 10, sub-chapter "Tomcat to the Rescue", based on narrative by an IRIAF pilot that preferred to remain anonymous: 

Hardly two days later, on 15 July (1987), the IrAF reportedly started a very large strike against Khark/Bushehr area. Tehran later reported a "major aerial battle" over the Persian Gulf, but with no aircraft reported shot down by either side. Supposedly, the Iraqi strike was driven away, forcing Iraqi pilots to abort their original mission. As it seems, that was indeed a major air combat, but only in the sense of the number of Iraqi aircraft involved. 
On that morning, Iranian GCI detected an Iraqi strike package, including seven Su-22s and four Mirage F.1EQs, closing from the north. Only one F-4E was on alert at Bushehr, but the crew scrambled and flew at high speed to the north. Closing on the first section of enemy formation, the Iranian pilot noticed his radar was unable to achieve a lock-on due to enemy electronic countermeasures, thus he was forced to get closer and engage with Sidewinders, firing his missiles when approaching close enough. There was no time to follow the path and see if any scored a hit, as the WSO warned the pilot of several enemy fighters closing from another side. The pilot turned the Phantom around towards the closest bandit, passed above it and made a rollaway from the direction of turn, reacquiring the enemy and opening fire with his 20mm Vulcan cannon. At the same time, the WSO warned the pilot of two other Mirages overhead, at a range of around 1.000m/3,000ft and distancing. Seeing bullets hitting the fuselage of Iraqi fighter in front of him - which apparently caused it to crash - the Iranian pilot maneuvered to engage the Mirage. The Phantom's fuel and gun ammunition were alarmingly low, while the enemy was disengaging. Thus the decision was brought to turn back to the base. But while the F-4 was making a final turn before heading home, it was simultaneously hit by several missiles: the crew had disastrously forgotten to check their six! Both wings and most of control surfaces were badly damaged and hydraulics partially down, but the pilot kept the plane under control and landed it back safely in Bushehr several minutes later. 

Quote: 
Only two explanations I could think of for totally different results: one is more proximity detonations due to different tools and nature of the air war (expanded engagement envelope of R-13M/M1 resulting in less favourable intercept geometries and possibly more hits as a result of dogfights rather than surprise rear-aspect GCI attacks). But even then one would expect aircraft often not going down from a single hit and maybe surviving a second AAM/SAM every now and then but not 4, 5 or 6 hits. 
I'm also not saying this "always" happened, nor every single F-4 and F-14 survived every single hit: the two F-14As shot down on 19 July 1988, for example, were both brought down by a single Super 530D. The fact is, however, that there is also photographic evidence for amount of damage suffered by different F-4s and F-14s: there were holes in the wings that a man could stand in the middle of them etc. 

Quote: 
The other possibility that comes to mind is that some people are simply telling war stories and exaggerating... 
Of course: especially when pictures confirm their words...
_________________
Tom Cooper 
Editor, ACIG.org 

Back to top         


Sammie
Contributor


Joined: 30 Jun 2003
Posts: 482
Location: The Netherlands
 Posted: Tue Nov 04, 2003 6:52 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*bump* 

I've been reading some articles in the ACIG Journal lately and in the story Airwar over Nagorniy - Kharabakh is said that the R-60 was used in the anti-tank role. 

I was wondering how that worked. The R-60 has a rather small warhead and is IR guided. How can such a missile, usually deployed from a fast platform, take out a tank. Doesn't a tank have a way to low heat signature for that? And has the R-60 in anti-tank role been used in other wars with good results? And does this mean that other IR guided AAMs can be used for this role? 

thanks in advance!
_________________
there is no devil, thats just god when he's drunk 

Back to top        


RonC
Charter Member


Joined: 04 Nov 2003
Posts: 110

 Posted: Fri Nov 07, 2003 7:04 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sammy, IR AAMs, such as the Sidewinder and, believe it or not, the old AIM-4D Falcon were used on rare occasions in SEA/Viet Nam to engage armor and other ground heat sources....successfully! In one instance (I spoke directly with the pilot involved), an F-4E fired an AIM-9J at an offending VPA/NVA T-54's engine deck...needless to say, the tank was disabled. In another instance, an F-102A used an AIM-4D Falcon missile to engage a rather large cooking fire at an VPA/NVA base camp, with disastrous results for those individuals around said campfire! So I see no reason why an R-60 could not be used in the same fashion.

----------


## Оскар

Фотка Ми-24 с Р-60

----------


## Оскар

Незнаю сколько слышал от летчиков вроде бы они Р-60 сильно не ругали.
МиГ-27М с Р-60М в Талдыке.

----------


## beat2

какой красавиц!!!

да ещё и 4 сразу несёт!!!

спасибо за фотку

----------


## Chizh

> Кандагар однако...
> 
> 
> Для перехвата малоскоростных целей.
> http://vertoletciki.forumbb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=107


Меня терзают сомнения по поводу подлинности этой фотографии.
Я уже встречал пару подобных "работ" от Андрея Шитякова с подрисованными Р-60 на Ми-24.

----------


## Chizh

> Фотка Ми-24 с Р-60


Это музейная самодеятельность.
Ракеты Р-60 пускаются АПУ-60-1 или АПУ-60-II, а не с направляющих ПТУР.

----------


## Observer69

> Незнаю сколько слышал от летчиков вроде бы они Р-60 сильно не ругали.
> МиГ-27М с Р-60М в Талдыке.


Да, спасибо за эту фотку. Эти машины я видел с этими же ракетами в этом же Талдыке в 70-х годах... Больше тридцати лет назад!!  :Eek:

----------


## Оскар

> Да, спасибо за эту фотку. Эти машины я видел с этими же ракетами в этом же Талдыке в 70-х годах... Больше тридцати лет назад!!


Ну да в талдыке до сих пор летают, причем интенсивно. В СНГ единственная  авиабаза летающая на МиГ-27. Летают и Миг-23УБ в качестве спарок для 27-х. Самлеты прошли капремонт.

----------


## Оскар

> Это музейная самодеятельность.
> Ракеты Р-60 пускаются АПУ-60-1 или АПУ-60-II, а не с направляющих ПТУР.


Это и ежу понятно :Cool:

----------


## Igor_k

Во-первых,извиняюсь за слишком длинную нарезку,но форум закрытый,так что просто ссылку не поставить.
А здесь ответ,хоть и неполный топикстартеру по поводу использования Р-60 на И-Б
http://forums.airbase.ru/2010/05/t62...m-11.2801.html

----------


## Transit

> Меня терзают сомнения по поводу подлинности этой фотографии.


Напрасно они вас терзают, это фото из архива выпускников Сыз.ВВАУЛ.

Характеристики Р-60 конечно слабоваты, но малый вес является существенным преимуществом. Вьетнамцы первыми ощутили острую необходимость в небольшой УРВВ, которую можно было легко транспортировать на резервные взлетные площадки и быстро подвешивать обходясь расчетом из двух человек. В 1971 они проводили эксперименты с установкой ракет "Стрела-2" (индекс А-72) на МиГ-17, планируя доработать под них все Л-29, МиГ-17/19. Позже, получив Р-60, вьетнамцы сказали что это то, что было тогда нужно. Впрочем и сейчас при работе с участков автострад актуален вопрос быстрой подготовки к вылету минимальными усилиями.

Проследить историю появления Р-60 на вертолетах можно из отрывка: - "Советскими военными специалистами в середине 1970-х оценивалась боевая эффективность воздушного боя ударных вертолетов. Проводились и натурные эксперименты МВЗ им. М.Л.Миля совместно с коломенским Конструкторским бюро машиностроения на Ми-24В с ракетами ПЗРК "Стрела-2". 
Эти работы продолжены во второй половине 1980-х годов на Ми-24 с ракетами "воздух-воздух" Р-60 и Р-73. Специалисты 344-го Центра боевой подготовки армейской авиации доработали вертолет и выполнили на нем экспериментальные работы по изучению возможностей машины в 1038-м Центре подготовки летного состава в Туркестанском военном округе. Пуски ракет выполнял летчик, прицеливаясь с помощью АСП-17В и доворачивая машину до момента захвата цели инфракрасной головкой самонаведения (ИК-ГСН) ракет. Пробные пуски по САБам прошли достаточно успешно. Отработка атак по вертолетам, оснащенным экранно-выхлопными устройствами (ЭВУ), в переднюю полусферу показала, что ИК-ГСН захватывают цель с расстояния не более 600 м, для поршневых самолетов получили еще более удручающие результаты. Среднеазиатский климат внес свою лепту: при полете на малой высоте ИК-ГСН реагировали на нагретую солнцем свыше 60°С землю, выдавая ложный сигнал. И все же некоторые вертолетные эскадрильи Ми-24 Советской Армии оснастили ракетами Р-60, в том числе в ГСВГ. Ракетами "воздух-воздух" ближнего боя вооружались иракские Ми-24." (Н.Секач "Боевой вертолет Ми-24").

----------


## Observer69

> Ну да в талдыке до сих пор летают, причем интенсивно. В СНГ единственная  авиабаза летающая на МиГ-27. Летают и Миг-23УБ в качестве спарок для 27-х. Самлеты прошли капремонт.


Да, они пришли туда в июле 78-го года. Я как раз был там в конце месяца.

----------


## Оскар

> Да, они пришли туда в июле 78-го года. Я как раз был там в конце месяца.


 Ну МиГ-27М который на фотке вы видеть врядь ли могли в 78, так как летают в основном М-ки (в талдыке вроде бы М и Д) и та М-ка,  что на фотке 83 года выпуска(самые "молодые") насколько  слышал

----------


## Observer69

> Ну МиГ-27М который на фотке вы видеть врядь ли могли в 78, так как летают в основном М-ки (в талдыке вроде бы М и Д) и та М-ка,  что на фотке 83 года выпуска(самые "молодые") насколько  слышал


ЕМНИП тогда были простые 27 и 27М

----------


## Igor_k

Вовчек
Вы бы не могли ответить еще на несколько вопросов.
В свое время Вы писали,что вероятность поражения у 60-ки в большинстве случаев -ок.50%.Как я понимаю,это относится к чистой 60-й.Поэтому интересно сравнить между собой -60,60М и 60МК.Про последнюю я думал,что это просто экспортный вариант 60М,но судя по словам венгерского товарища,это не так.Кстати,я не слышал,чтобы еще на какой-то ракете ВВ использовался обедненный уран.
Еще вопрос.Про ранние вероянты Р-13 я читал,что время захвата цели ГСН составляло ок.22 сек.А как у Р-60/М/МК?

----------


## Вовчек

22 сек.???? Не понял

----------


## Igor_k

Да вот -со старой абазы
Valeri_, 02.04.2004 17:23 

Valeri_
Опытный>Я здесь не нашел этого самого "дошел до опр. точки - ищи", и вижу, что процесс поиска цели в ГСН идет, вообще говоря, непрерывно. 

Непрерывно угол визирования выводят на цель, а вот поиск цели (и высокое в активных головах) включают обычно по команде с носителя. На ранних этапах мы только если помехи огребем. Это если пуск на большую дальность, естественно. Кстати, продвинутый носитель (типа МКИ) непрерывный подсвет цели тоже наверное может включить только с какого-то момента - раньше смысла нет.

>(кстати, каковы примерные величины Тзахв. для голов обоих типов?), 

Для РЛ это должно быть просто мизер (десятые-сотые-тысячные доли секунды). Для Р-27Т я не знаю, но вот про первые варианты К-13 цифру называли именно 22 секунды. Прогресс не стоит на месте, конечно, но боюсь это все же секунды.

>Мне израильский стендист в Дели подтвердил, что захват на траектории у П-5 есть. То есть это все же реализуемо? 

Как правильно Никита заметил, Питон-5 имеет матричную голову - наверное там время до захвата сильно меньше.

>ибо коррекции и "доворота" ГСН на цель по командам с носителя нет - все надо заранее просчитать.

С захватом после полета на ИНС для РЛ ГСН в свое время сколько конструкторы мучались - с каждой секундой точность уплывает, в результате голова смотрит мимо и захвата нет. Малая дальность здесь играет роль именно поэтому - развернулись на цель по начальным данным, и сразу начинаем поиск.

Да,и еще одно,из эйрвора непонятно,Р-13М1 была на вооружении или так и осталась прототяпом?

----------


## Chizh

> Еще вопрос.Про ранние вероянты Р-13 я читал,что время захвата цели ГСН составляло ок.22 сек.А как у Р-60/М/МК?


У Р-60 время управляемого полета 20-22 секунды.

----------


## alex_777

> Как раз про это мне МНОГО раз рассказывал зам. командира полка, который летал в "контрольной" паре для ликвидации мишени, после "молодняка". По его словам куча промахов для Р-60 была делом обычным. Что она не попадала даже при стрельбе в ЗПС в пределах прямой видимости. По его мнению гораздо лучше было бы, если бы на Миг23 добавили снарядов в пушку, чем бесполезный "пшик Р-60" (его цитата).
> Сам я не лётчик. Сам не стрелял. Но мнение (на службе, а не в пивной) такое слышал.


Хрень какая-то.... отец 2 раза стрелял р60 ( возможно м) в 1981 и 1982
оба раза успешно, более того из-за нехватки мишеней в одну из стрельб кода шел ведущим для того чтоб отстрелялся ведомый произвел пуск р60 почти с 2кратным превышением по дальности и как ни странно - прямое попадание и мишень вдребезги...ракетой в полку с его слов все были довольны
миг 23П, 177 полк Лодейное поле

----------


## МиГ-23

> Фотка Ми-24 с Р-60


Первое изображение я вижу Ми-24 на R-60 ракет Теперь, если я думаю, я мог бы сбит иракским F-4

----------


## Igor_k

недавно наткнулся на такую статистику:
 Подавляющее большинство пусков Р-3С осуществлялось сзади с малых дальностей (1200 — 2500м), лишь 5% атак выполнялось с дистанций более 2500м
http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile/wobb/r3c/r3c.shtml
Тут речь шла о Вьетнаме.А есть ли какая-то статистика по ближневосточным войнам -какую дальность пуска можно считать типовой на тот период?

----------


## Кацперский

Пуск УР осуществляется после входа в зону разрешённых пусков вырабатываемую (по дальности) вычислителем (или глазомерно при неработающем РП). Причём в телефонах должен прослушиваться чёткий (устойчивый) сигнал захвата цели головками самонаведения. На малых высотах пуск рекомендуется на удалениях ближе минимальной разрешённой дальности пуска с внешней стороны манёвра цели (таких большинство). На Ближнем Востоке всё так же должно и быть.

----------


## Иваныч

Есть один очень важный параметр применения любой ракеты,а особенно маломощной,это скорость сближения.При малых,а тем более нулевых скоростях сближения возможен промах любой ракетой.Атака должна выполняться динамично,с большой скоростью сближения.Здесь приводился пример промахов молодыми лётчиками,это возможно.Долго прицеливаются,медленно сближаются,а перед пуском выйдя на дальность разрешённого пуска могли  уровнять свою скорость со скоростью цели,вот и возможен промах.
Было несколько таранов на реактивных самолётах.Первый совершил к-н Елисеев,были и ещё.Тараны совершали по придчине,что ракеты не попадали.
Представим ситуацию,подняли с дежурного звена,навели на цель.Лётчик подошёл к цели на дальность её "рассмотрения",возможно и крыльями махал.Поступила команда сбить.Что делает лётчик,он гасит скорость,чтобы отстать а значит у него отрицательная скорость сближения,затем должен начать догонять цель.Явно высокой скорости сближения достичь не удается,цель близко,нет возможности разогнаться,вот и промахи.
При применение ракет с  вертолёта в виду его малой скорости,может возникнуть такая-же проблема.

----------


## Fighter

> недавно наткнулся на такую статистику:
>  Подавляющее большинство пусков Р-3С осуществлялось сзади с малых дальностей (1200 — 2500м), лишь 5% атак выполнялось с дистанций более 2500м
> http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile/wobb/r3c/r3c.shtml
> Тут речь шла о Вьетнаме.А есть ли какая-то статистика по ближневосточным войнам -какую дальность пуска можно считать типовой на тот период?


Речь идет об успешных пусках. Первое время во Вьетнаме "пуляли" с 5-7 км, и конечно не попадали. Вероятность поражания зависит от мноих факторов, основные из которых ракурс пуска, дальность, перегрузки цели и истребителя. Влияние дальности происходит(если не брать фактор наличия захвата), в основном, через скорость, которую ракета имеет у цели. Во первых, для реализации наведения ракета должна иметь сответствующую располагаемую перегрузку. По неманерирующей цели она должна быть не мее 3 в ЗПС и 5 в ППС. Чем меньше скорость (приборная), тем меньше располагаемая перегрузка, тем больший промах. Второе - вероятность срабатывания и радиус срабатывания неконтактного взрывателя. Они с ростом скорости сближения ракеты с целью (до определенного значения) увеличиваются. Поэтому для ракет типа Р-3С. максимальная вероятность поражения достигалась вблизи минимальной дальности пуска по взведению взрывателя (900 -1000м).  Что касается Р-60, пустил я их штук 5, - для своего времени отличная ракета ближнего боя, особенно по сравнению с Р-3С, у которой при перегрузке цели более 3 области стрельбы не существовало, в при перегрузке пуска более 2 (1,6 на высоте) ГСН при сходе теряла цель (нужна была разаритация ГСН на АПУ, которой не было).

----------


## Кацперский

Для срабатывания НОВ Р-3С нужна скорость сближения ракеты с целью как минимум 150 м/с. Ограничение по перегрузке истребителя на деле составляло 2,0 (лампа "ПЕРЕГРУЗКА" не горит), на Н>12 000 м - 1,6. На практике это означало, что пуски можно было производить лишь по неманеврирующим или слабоманеврирующим (тяжёлым) ВЦ. Для Р-60 эти показатели составляют: макс. перегрузка Ц - 8,0, макс. перегрузка И - 7,0, при наличии скольжения не более 1,5 диаметра шарика - 5,0. Следует заметить, что модификация Р-60М могла применяться в ППС. Некоторые улучшения по сравнению с Р-3С были реализованы в ракете Р-13М.

----------


## Igor_k

Спасибо всем ответившим
Радослав,у вас в Польше были только Р-60М или также 60МК?Про последнюю я читал,что у нее,как и у Р-73, была БЧ со стержнямим из обедненного урана.Наверно,это повышало эффективность,но не было ли проблем с хранением?

----------


## Кацперский

Igor_k - где-то я уже читал про это, у меня есть ТО Р-60МК, гляну, вдруг там написано, хотя вряд ли. В Польше применяется только Р-60 и Р-60МК. Но вряд ли коммерческая модификация эффективнее Р-60М, если в МК было как Вы пишете, тем более в М-ке было такое же.

Нашёл:
_Боевая часть является закрытым источником слабого излучения, поэтому на отсеке № 2 имеется соответствующий знак. Мощность излучения на расстоянии 0,2 м значительно ниже допустимой для человека дозы._

Так что проблем по-видимому не было.

----------


## Transit

> недавно наткнулся на такую статистику:
>  Подавляющее большинство пусков Р-3С осуществлялось сзади с малых дальностей (1200 — 2500м), лишь 5% атак выполнялось с дистанций более 2500м
> http://rbase.new-factoria.ru/missile/wobb/r3c/r3c.shtml
> Тут речь шла о Вьетнаме.А есть ли какая-то статистика по ближневосточным войнам -какую дальность пуска можно считать типовой на тот период?


Касаемо ближневосточных событий: по вашей ссылке упомянут бой 3.11.1968 с расходом 13 ракет Р-3С - вероятно тут суммирован расход ракет ВВС Египта за весь 1968 год.
Всего египетские МиГ-21 провели в этом году два групповых воздушных боя:

1. 
Дата: 23.10.1968, с 17:43 до 17:47 
Место боя: к северу от Исмаилии
Задействованные силы: три пары МиГ-21Ф-13 26-й аэ
к-н Ахмед Анвар
к-н Фаузи Салама
л-т Медхат Заки
м-р Али эль-Масех
ст.л-т Абдель Хамид Талат
л-т Реда эль Ираки
Египетские истребители поднялись на перехват израильских самолетов приблизившихся к каналу, действуя по заранее подготовленному плану разработанному командиром иабр п-ком Мамдох Тлипом. Четверка МиГ-ов набрала высоту 3 000 метров, тем самым обозначив себя, а пара МиГ-ов ушла на предельно малую высоту и следовала перед основной группой на удалении 5-6 км, оставаясь вне зоны видимости вражеских РЛС. В момент сближения неожиданно пошедшая в набор египетская пара заставила израильских летчиков уклоняться от атаки и спешно уходить на свою территорию. По самолетом противника были выполнены пуски ракет на догонных курсах, причем по результатам анализа стрельбы были засчитаны попадания летчикам Али эль-Масеху, Медхату Заки, Фаузи Саламу и Ахмеду Анвару.

2.
Дата: 03.11.1968, с 16:12 до 16:17
Место боя: к северу от Эль-Кантары
Задействованные силы: звено МиГ-21Ф-13 25-й аэ
1. м-р Сэмех Мараи
2. л-т Ибрагим Хамад
3. к-н Ахмад Нур эль-Дин
4. л-т Ахмед Атеф
Звено египетских истребителей получило задачу прикрыть отход разведывательных самолетов. Сразу после взлета истребители на малой высоте вышли в район города Порт Саид, где планировалось встретить подопечных, но самолеты-разведчики были вынуждены досрочно прекратить выполнение задания из-за появления пары вражеских самолетов и начали отход на египетскую территорию в районе Исмаилии. Именно туда было перенацелено звено МиГ-21 прикрытия. Лидер дал команду включить форсаж и сбросить ПТБ, но из-за неисправности электроцепи баки у №4 не сбросились и он отстал от группы (позже ему удалось сбросить баки и с набором высоты 10 км и скорости М 1.2 вернутся на свою базу). Оставшаяся тройка египетских истребителей пересекла Суэцкий Канал в 50 км севернее Исмаилии и завязала воздушный бой с парой израильских Миражей. В ходе боя, который длился 5 минут, египтяне заявили о повреждении одного самолета противника (занесен на счет м-ра Сэмех Мараи).

Итого, 3.11.1968 могли быть применены не более 6 Р-3С (по две ракеты на трех участвовавших самолетах), остальные видимо истрачены 23.10.1968. По результатам двух боев египтяне засчитали своим летчикам 3 сбитых и 2 поврежденных самолета противника, но реально безвозвратных потерь у ВВС Израиля не было. В аттаче см. кроки воздушного боя 23.10.1968 составленные непосредственным участником Медхатом Заки.

----------


## Igor_k

Трансит
Я ставил вопрос в несколько другом аспекте.Вовчек доказывал преимущества Мажика и Лимы в диапазоне дальностий до 3.5-4 км и наверно он прав -на дальностях более 2 км эти ракеты более эффективны.Но мне кажется,что пока не было ОЛС,режимов ББ в РЛС,нашлемки,такие дальние пуски были очень редкими

----------


## Transit

Баграм, 1987 год. Ми-24П №04 и Ми-8МТ №29 с подвесками ракет Р-60 (фото из архива Марины Липской).

----------

